# Fly Fishing from Shore line Pensacola beach area



## Tennessean (Jul 13, 2011)

I am in for week of vacation with fly rods in hand looking for productive waters around Pensacola beach/Gulf Breeze. Any advice is appreciated.

Lee


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

My best advise would be to call Capt. Wes Rozier @ 850-982-7858. He specializes on light tackle top water fishing in the bays and the Sound. I have had several good fly fishing trips with him. Good Luck !


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

Wes is my go to guy for the Bay and sound. A long family history for fishing in the Pensacola area.


----------



## Tennessean (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for information


----------

